# Best Video Converter tool?



## freebird_9924 (May 31, 2014)

Hello,
can anyone suggest me best video converter?
some video arent being played in my TV/DVD player from pendrive so i want to convert them.

for mobile format conversion, i m using winx mobile video converter..

for other purpose, which converter i should use?


----------



## remixedcat (May 31, 2014)

Handbrake FTW. Love it  http://handbrake.fr/ Lots of options and very fast


----------



## Jetster (May 31, 2014)

Just buy a Philips DVD player. It will play any file. Encoding takes time. But Handbrake works


----------



## erocker (May 31, 2014)

Handbrake.


----------



## RCoon (May 31, 2014)

XMedia Recode. We use it because it's less buggy in a corporate environment. 

Or handbrake, because everyone everywhere recommends it for some reason. We've had some issues with it however for 24/7/12/365 as we permanently convert all day everyday.


----------



## 95Viper (May 31, 2014)

Handbrake, or, try Freemake Video Converter... it is free and was easy for an old man to use.

Info from the Freemake web page:


Spoiler



*This is Free Video Converter*
Freemake Video Converter is designed without any limitations and hidden costs. This is freeware of new level, which offers a quality alternative to paid products.
*200+ Input Formats*
Input any video files: AVI, MP4, MKV, WMV, MPG, 3GP, 3G2, SWF, FLV, TOD, AVCHD, MOV, DV, RM, QT, TS, MTS, etc. Import music (MP3, AAC, WMA, WAV), and photos (JPG, BMP, PNG,GIF) to turn them into video free and easily! YouTube to iTunes. Convert FLV to MP3 or any format. All supported sites
*Output to AVI, MP4, MKV, FLV, 3GP, MP3, HTML5*
Convert video free to the most popular video formats. Rip DVD movie (unprotected) to AVI, WMV, MP4, MPEG, MKV, FLV, SWF, 3GP. Convert video to Flash or HTML5 and embed it directly to your web page.
*Convert Free to iPod, iPhone, iPad, PSP, Android*
Optimize videos for Apple, Sony, and Android devices. Convert videos free to iPod Classic, Touch, Nano, iPod 5G, iPhone 1-5G, iPad 1-3G, Sony PSP, PS3, PS Vita, BlackBerry, Samsung, Nokia, Xbox, Apple TV, Android mobiles & tablets, etc.
*Fastest Video Converter with CUDA and DXVA*
Freemake is the only free video converter with integrated CUDA and DXVA technologies for the fastest ever video conversion and less CPU usage. The software automatically detects the optimal conversion parameters and switches on/off CUDA and DXVA for better conversion results.
*Burn Blu-ray Video*
Convert your movies to video Blu-ray format and burn high-quality BDs for free. Create Blu-ray discs out of any input content: video, audio, photos, URLs. Burn multiple Blu-ray copies and save the resulted Blu-ray video to HDD as an ISO image or Blu-ray folder.
*Unique! Burn DVD - up to 40 hours!*
Unlike other software, our free video converter doesn't have a two-hour limit and can burn DVD video up to 20h to a Standard DVD or 40h to DVD-DL. With our free video converter, you can make multiple DVD copies and save the output DVD video to your PC as an ISO image or DVD folder.
*Free Video Converter with Subtitles Support*
Convert DVD, MKV, MOV with embedded subtitles to any video format or device for free. Add SSA/SRT/ASS external subtitles to any video with our free video converter.
*Advanced Preset Editor*
Create custom presets for any mobile, tablet or console. Establish custom video and audio codecs, resolution, bitrate, frame rate, etc.
*Unique! Upload Photos and MP3 to YouTube*
Upload videos, photo slideshows, MP3 to YouTube with our free video converter. Upload AVI, WMV, MP4, 3GP, JPG, BMP, GIF, MP3 to YouTube. The program will cut videos (if required) into 15-minute parts and insert them into one YouTube playlist.
*Make Slideshows and Visualizations*
Turn photos and MP3 into slideshows with background music for free. Edit your slideshow: add, delete, and shuffle photos, enable panorama effect. Create music visualizations and upload photos to YouTube for free!
*Cut, Join, Rotate, Limit file size*
Cut video parts from your file. Flip or rotate video. Join several videos into one file, add transitions between parts. Fit the output file size to any limit (e.g. 700 Mb, 1.4 Gb, 4.7 Gb), adjust to aspect ratio: add black bars, stretch, zoom, auto-adjust.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 31, 2014)

Handbrake, Format Factory, MPEG Streamclip, Free Video Converter, Super

*EDIT: Thanks remixedcat for the heads up. I've not used Super in a while.*


----------



## remixedcat (May 31, 2014)

SUPER has given me malware the last time I used it...


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 1, 2014)

I forgot to add *Pazera* to the list. I like it as well. I use handbrake mostly, but Pazera has a lot of great products for free.


----------



## hat (Jun 3, 2014)

Handbrake is giving me errors... and it seems I can only convert one file at a time? I need to be able to convert a whole bunch at once...


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2014)

First off, create a folder to only hold the videos you want to convert and then move all those files into that folder.


Now in the Handbrake program choose Source – Folder and then select the folder you just created when you browse. Make sure you don’t open the folder, just select the folder.

Handbrake will now go through the folder and select all the files in the folder and list them as Titles.
Make your handbrake selections as usual and then you manually go through each Title, select it and do a Add to Queue. 

It would be nice to select  all titles at once, but possibly they may add that feature later.

Now you can just run your Queue and wait for all your files to be automatically converted.


also you can use the batch converter: http://videoscripts.wordpress.com/downloads/


----------



## hat (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah I got waaaaaaay too many files to convert for any manual anything. I just want to add the files, check and make sure the audio/video settings and make sure they're set up the way I want it and then click go... let it run and get my .mp4 files. (CPU priority would be helpful too as I will have huge projects to convert so I'd like to set it to a low priority so I can still use my computer as this is going on)


----------



## jihadjoe (Jun 3, 2014)

Handbrake user here, but when I have a LOT of files to convert it's actually much easier and faster to go straight to FFMPEG via the CLI. Most of these encoder tools are just front-ends for FFMPEG anyway.

Like if I want to convert every .mpeg or .avi (say from a camcorder directory) into H264/AAC encoded mp4, I'd just run:

```
for %A in (*.mpeg, *.avi) do ffmpeg -i "%A" -vcodec: libx264 -acodec aac  "output_dir\~%nA.mp4"
```

There's a ton of options you can work in, like scaling, the video profile settings, core affinity, hardware acceleration etc. Just need to look up the right switches for the encoders you're using.

If you're doing lots of files in production, you can even set this up as a job that monitors a certain input directory and automatically converts anything that gets put there and dumps the encoded result to an output dir. This way you can have a huge server with lots of cores and/or GPU compute doing all the work, while people who just need stuff converted and don't necessarily know how to mess with encoders just need to dump their files into something like a shared \\ENCODE_SERVER\encoder_input directory.


----------



## eskwy911 (Jun 3, 2014)

Convertxtodvd 5.0-5.1


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2014)

Seem to have got a handle on handbrake...

@eskwy911 I'm actually moving away from convertx... it might take 3 DVDs to have one season of a TV show with convertx but using handbrake to convert my stuff to h,264 mp4 files, I could fit an entire tv series on one disc! PS3 and other standalone bluray players are able to handle data discs with mp4 on them.


----------



## burtram (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been using "Aiseesoft Total Video Converter Platinum" for a while now, and it's handled everything I ever wanted, though I got my copy free from a promotion a while back.


----------



## BigBoi (Jun 19, 2014)

Very useful info here! Thanks! Subbed!


----------



## SaltyFish (Jun 19, 2014)

Handbrake if you don't really want to take the time to learn stuff, MeGUI if you do.


----------



## qubit (Jun 28, 2017)

I had a friend who swore by this. I don't have experience of it myself.

http://womble.com


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 28, 2017)

learninggrowing said:


> I highly recommend *iDealshare VideoGo *which is the best video converter as far as I know.
> 
> It can convert between almost all kinds of video and audio formats, or convert video to audio, edit media files, play audio and video.


Nothing like a 3 year old necropost


----------

